

How to Run Your Startup (and Not Let it Run You) - justinmwhite
http://jwheezy.com/2011/03/27/how-to-run-your-startup-and-not-let-it-run-you/
This post is intended to initiate discussion to share best practices and experiences around the importance of building effective business processes and leveraging data to inform decision making for startups.
======
nicolejirvin
This definitely sounds familiar--thanks for the post! I'm not familiar with
Assistly, what is that?

~~~
justinmwhite
Thanks for the comment! Re: Assistly, it's a kickass customer support CRM.
Have your customer support emails forwarded to Assitly, and you can manage all
of your customer support through their interface. It tracks all of your email
threads with customers, monitors progress towards closing customer support
issues, and--my favorite--you can create customer support macros that will
auto-populate responses to common support issues. The Assistly team is great
to work with--very responsive--and the product is perfect. Highly recommend.

